# Its Honestly Time



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay before the season there was all this talk about hen fines and stuff. How much $$$ is in the hen jar????


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

My jar has $70.00 in it for Delta. I "collected" seven hens this year, four mallards, 2 redheads and a spoonie. I will be making my donation at our banquet this spring (that way it counts as banquet fund raising money). Am I the only guilty party?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Zero hens from my hammer, but I'm still going to give a little $$.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I shot 5 hens this year and I have already made the donations into a bank bag I have in my hunting pack. I also have a few dollars from others. Not everyone put in right away. I think Field Hunter had to take out a second mortgagae for all the hens he shot!!!!!
I too will make the payment at the banquet!!! Good Idea Jim!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I had to put a few dollars in the jar, but some of the boys are from out of state and they made healthy contributions to the hen jar, I don't like the fact that hens were taken but I think we might have to make it 10 bucks a hen and make some of these guys open their eyes and ID the birds before the blazing starts. At that price they will have to concentrate or theyt will run out of gas money for the trip home.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Not to be cynical...but if you didn't accidently shoot a few hens THIS year, you're either not hunting every chance you get or you're much better than everyone in our groups.....of course we may be a little older than average and I know my eyes are not near as good as when I was younger.

I'll be making a $100.00 donation at the Delta Agassiz Four Curls banquet in April.....That should cover it..I hope.

(there were a few guys who shot during an 8 gun barage through the season who said they were only shooting at drakes, though :beer: )

As said above.....we REALLY tried not to shoot hens but the ducks were really young this year on the opener and were very hard to distnquish one from the other. Worse than many other years.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

On the three trips I took......I had to buy 3 rounds of drinks....(three hens).
Now that is a great idea for next year...donate the money to DU or Delta. Go to both banquets.

Chuck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I owe $80. I shot 4 hens at $20 a pop. Two were my fault and two were not. I am extremely color blind (that is the truth) and I was on a hunt with a guy. I explained drakes only. I also explained about the hen fine. He told me to shoot these two birds. They were hens. I later heard he thought he got the money for each hen. Pretty dirty but I learned to never let anyone pick out my drakes.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

(there were a few guys who shot during an 8 gun barage through the season who said they were only shooting at drakes, though :beer: )[/quote]I bet I could take a wild guess on who that is  .


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"I'm color-blind" That's a good one to remember, Pork Chop. I'll have to remember that one next year.

Mallard....I think the eye doctor was shooting most of mine! :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya I shot 4 hens this year and I always go to local ducks unlimited fundraisers where I make donations for the hens I shot IS IT TRUE THAT FOR EVERY 1 HEN YOU ARE ACTUALLY KILLING 7 DUCKS OR IS THAT JUST A MYTH???? :withstupid:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Please Monte...............You are the most color blind guy I know. You could actually use PC's excuse. I have never seen so many hens fall as when you are along. Funny, when I hunt with others the hens never fall, only when you are with. So, tell me, who is shooting the hens????? :withstupid: :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I truely am color blind.

I guess there are not a lot of honest people on these boards. Before the season there was all this talk. Now the season is over and only a couple of guys post up. I guess a lot of hens must have fallen and people don't want to pay up!! Pretty typical.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lots of guys talk the talk but not many walk the walk PC!!! :wink:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

oh man, i probably shot close to 20 hens... good thing the resource can handle it or else there wouldn't be a limit on them... thank god i didn't agree to pay for any of them.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

For every predator you kill you are saving roughly 70-80 game birds, heard it from delta. So what I do is just shoot a skunk for every hen I get, I guess I shoot every skunk I see and try not to shoot any hens so I'm sure the ducks come out ahead with me!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm in for $30. There has been some mention that you old duffers have a hard time restraining yourselves. Rumors floating about.

Field Hunter and Djleye,
Here is a good rule of thumb. If you think that it MIGHT be a drake, you probably shouldn't shoot. :wink: There will be more flocks. I think I heard this from one of you last fall. "You know its fun, but you spend all that time scouting and setting up decoys and the hunt lasts 20 minutes."


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a question I have never hunted ND but I have Canada almost every year and it is very very hard to tell what is what they are all brown sometimes the only way we could tell is by the bill and when they are coming in over a feild at 900mph, my hats off to ya for not shooting more then what you guys are saying, or do they start to color out more by the time you guys get them I cant see how. Anyway good job :beer:

P.S. I only shot 2 here in Mo this year but the last time I left Canada I felt like I just clubbed a baby seal. I had to give alot to DU for that trip :lol:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Crap at the beginning of the season it seemed like everything i shot at ended up being hens. One time i look back and see four ducks flying 10 yards over us going fast in the rain, i grab my gun and by that time they're 20 yards in front i shoot twice drop two and both hens. lately though all i've shot was drakes, except for the hen merganser last week.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

GG, You know better. Monte is like hunting with GB3. He shoots so damn fast at the first movement of birds at 75 yards he never can tell what he is shooting at, except GB3 is still young enough to tell what is a hen and what isn't!!!! I actually put the gun down on a couple of hunts this year and just watched as Field Hunter and Jim H. Blasted crap at 60 yards. I don't like when they don't finish but these guys don't have the patience!!!! :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

djleye said:


> I actually put the gun down on a couple of hunts this year and just watched as Field Hunter and Jim H. Blasted crap at 60 yards. I don't like when they don't finish but these guys don't have the patience!!!! :eyeroll: :wink:


You must own the majority of decoys and trailer, aye' Doc? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Don't worry Dan,
One of these days you will learn how to shoot. Then you won't have to wait until they land in the decoys. 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Allright Jim, I didn't want to have to bring this up, but at least I can see when the skeet targets are coming!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Geeze I forgot about that.......talk about hilarious!!!! "Pull".....then about 15 seconds later......"I said Pull". Nice stance though, Jim. :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I wish that I could have seen that! : :-?  :roll:


----------

